# New Idea 5209 or 5212 service tool



## patfromwmg (Nov 4, 2011)

I am looking for the AGCO service tool part number WNI-003 used for setting the gear backlash on my used New Idea 5209 disc bine. My AGCO dealer says they are no longer available.I opened up one of the disc drive units to replace the broken bearings and change the oil and noticed no backlash shims in this disc drive. I just purchased this mower and am getting it ready for spring. It is one of the older white models.
Thanks.


----------



## Edster (Feb 23, 2010)

That part number is still listed in the AGCO/New Idea parts catalogue. The link will lead you to the catalogue. You have to sign in as a guest.

AGCO Parts Books

Did your dealer do an availability search. They should have the ability to see if any other dealers have it sitting on their shelf. Mine has done that for me in the past with discontinued parts.


----------



## patfromwmg (Nov 4, 2011)

My dealer said they did an availabilty check with no luck. I would think with the number of these mowers out there, there would be some of these around. The search continues. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Barry Bowen (Nov 16, 2009)

I have been replacing bearings and rebuilding my 5209 pods for the 8 years I have had it, and never used any tool like you are talking about. Saw it in the shop manual and said never mind with that nonsense. I put it back together and just check the lash by hand so there is some, but not too much, and that the unit turns freely. Personally I compare the back lash to the new ones the dealer has on the lot. Massey's now, but the same machine. If you have to replace either of the gears in the pod, the updated ones only come as a matched set, so you will be dropping out the cutter bar to do that. Over all still one of the best machines ever built and usually well worth putting the work into, but do not sweet the small stuff too much.


----------

